# Orvis Rod for Bahamas



## SBR262 (Sep 5, 2019)

Heading to Exuma Bahamas in November for Bone fish. I have been a few times in the past and just used the guide's gear, but I want to take my own this trip. I have been to the Orvis shop in Houston several times to look at options. The 8 weight Recon seems like the right rod, but the salesman has been pushing hard to do the Helios. Is the Helios worth twice the price of the Recon?


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

No. Unless you are a really good caster it won't make a difference in your fishing. HIGH IN rods are really nice but unless you are a good caster you wont be able to see a difference. A good quality rod like the Recon will do you just fine. Match it with a hydro reel and floating line and you should be set.


----------



## smord (Jun 29, 2016)

I have the Helios 8 wt/ Hydros combo which my wading/bait casting buddies got me for my 60th a year ago. Intended for the bucket-list bone fish permit trips...I am not nearly the caster to take advantage of it as yet. However, having enjoyed slot-size reds and blacks recently it's been a blast. The past monday one of them, while casting from the boat caught my rod tip (standing vertical in a RAM holder ) and broke the tip section. Orvis has a 25 yr guarantee covering even accidental damage. No questions or photos , the new tip section is on it's way 2-day fedex. Handling charge of $60 applied. Now that's customer service!(arguably pre-paid !). I'm not sure which rod series this policy applies to beyond their high-end models. I am trying come up with some type of below-the-gunnel rod storage to prevent a repeat..... (Tran 20 SVT).


----------



## SBR262 (Sep 5, 2019)

That is what I was looking for, you just saved me $500, Thanks.


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

I recommend casting every 8 wt. they have, then make up your mind. Make sure you're casting a line with a leader and makeshift hookless fly on the end so you can really get a feel for how it casts. If I were you, I'd also go to Fishing Tackle Unlimited and cast their 8 wts. You might find a cheaper rod that casts just as good or better than the Orvis.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

You might want to go to FTU (Fuqua Exit/Gulf Frwy) and try different rods. Marcus can match you up to the right rod and line.


----------

